# Sunday & Monday - Lost Bound Train



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Finally, a 2 day weather window after a long stretch of crappy WX.

Sunday, the LBT crew would be Stephanie, Leo and Leo's son Woody.

We launched around 10 a.m. and made a short 9 mile run out the pass and enjoyed the calm seas and loaded up with av Mingo, a couple of Almaco and a few white snapper.
























On Monday, the crew would be Mike aka Loup Garou and a few of his buddies.

Unlike Sunday, we launched at sun rise and headed out a lil deeper.

It would only take one stop to load up with a five man limit of football size Mingo by noon. We had several nice grouper (lost count) off the bottom and well on the way to the boat before something toothy would tear through leader just above the hook. Lost quite a bit of terminal and nothing to show.

It was another great day and even calmer seas than Sunday on the G.O.M., it just doesn't get any better!























We added a scamp and a trigger and called it a day
The ride in was just as calm as the ride out,,,,awesome!








Jimmy


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I hope to know the GOM, on a flat day, some day.*

*Nice catch!!*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *I hope to know the GOM, on a flat day, some day.*
> 
> *Nice catch!!*


Anytime I want a rough day on the G.O.M., all I have do is have BT on board, 

Haven't you heard, "bananas" and boats don't go together?:no:

Jimmy


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice mingos. cant go wrong with a cooler full of those! love it when the gulf is smooth like that!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Those Mingos are a nice size out there right now. Good job Jimmy!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work for sure & thanks for sharing.
Sunday was an exceptional day out there.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing gets me fired up like a nice woman in shrimpin boots! Nice job!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice catch!! Glad someone got to get out.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice box of mingos jimmy!!! them grey suits sure are bad out there right now.


----------

